# Pineview anyone?



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

I was just curious to see if anyone has been up to Pineview yet, how is the ice?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Ice? Maybe enough to cool a coctail from what I saw last night as I drove by.
If I had a little 14' aluminum to put my electric motor on I would be up there fishing it like it had ice. The big boat has been winterized for almost 2 months now, opps.


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update Troll!


----------



## utduckhunter2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I cant wait to get into the perch


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

The last time I iced Pineview was 2 seasons ago and the perch where really small. I hope this year is good! Any other good places to go for perch?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hyrum, Mantua, Newton...all should have keeper perch this year. Just need enough ice now.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Think'n this may be the season for Echo to have larger Perch. Now at Pineview we've managed to I guess get lucky and find larger Perch...yea we saw more dinks last year but always managed to come home with Perch...enough for several dinners...just a couple trips we didn't find them tasty Perch...but still had fun on the deck.

But like Bears Butt states we need ice to really find out...and boy are we ever so anxious...


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks k2muskie! I have never iced echo, where are some good spots for the perch?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

starttoday said:


> Thanks k2muskie! I have never iced echo, where are some good spots for the perch?


A couple years ago right out from the marina boat ramp say 150-200' out. We did good in about 35-40' of water caught an occasional Rainbow and even a Brown...lost a couple nice size 'mystery' fish also...but last season early we couldn't find a Perch at all. And the flashers didn't show anything from the bottom up in the water column...we'd move and have the same results and indications on the flasher...nada...

The previous 2 years before last season we did well for nice size Perch...think'n it was the 2-year boom cycle then last year went into the Perch bust cycle...but who really knows. Plus I didn't see any positive Echo reports from last year on Perch...

OBTW my Son texted me on his way up to Powder Mountain...and Pineview is now capped...at least thats what his text stated...don't know anything else on how thick etc...do know they got 20" plus of snow up that way from the storm yesterday... :| :|


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

k2muskie said:


> starttoday said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks k2muskie! I have never iced echo, where are some good spots for the perch?
> ...


Thanks for the info and Update! That was a good storm that came in and now with the freezing temps Pineview should be ready to ice real soon.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Think'n this may be the season for Echo to have larger Perch. Now at Pineview we've managed to I guess get lucky and find larger Perch...yea we saw more dinks last year but always managed to come home with Perch...enough for several dinners...just a couple trips we didn't find them tasty Perch...but still had fun on the deck.
> 
> But like Bears Butt states we need ice to really find out...and boy are we ever so anxious...


I "Echo" that as well K2... 

My buddy and I fished it a couple times last year. We did okay catching a few larger perch but NOTHING like it was 2 or 3 seasons ago. Im thinkin' Echo will produce this time.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Drove by Pineview today. It looked like it has "capped" (meaning it all has ice for the most part) but with the soft looking ice every where you won't catch me walking on it. Maybe by Tuesday or Wednesday if the weather stays below freezing.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Passed by Pineview today back from fishing and there is a TON of open water yet. I glassed a good portion and there is no way I would even think about it this week. MAYBE this time next week if the temp stays low and the snow holds off. I didn't check the North side but from the Marina south, east. and west this is what I saw.


----------



## crappiehunter2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Went on a little drive today up the ogden Canyon and noticed about 6 groups on the ice near the dam at Pineview. Ice looked decent with what looked like a little snow on top. Planning on next weekend to get some of those slabs we missed last year


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There was OPEN water on parts of it yesterday. Be VERY careful the next few days.


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

We went for a drive up to Pineview today as well. Noticed a few soft spots but there was a few people in the narrows and a few off cemetery point. We may go up tomorrow and give it a go.


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are some pics from earlier today.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks to the person who took my picture. The ice was ok but not as thick as I as I would like it to be. 3 good inches then another 3 to 5 inches of snow ice on top. Fishing was slow mostly all small perch. We did not go out all the way to the middle due to thinning ice out further. If ya go be smart and check the ice every once and awhile.


----------

